# Tesla Pivots Towards Oblivion.



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Tesla is a company that is equally asfascinating as Uber. Automomus vehicles ultimately is savior much like Uber as well.

https://seekingalpha.com/amp/article/4264912-tesla-pivots-oblivion
"Autonomous driving pioneers like Mobileye's Amnon Shashua and Waymo's John Krafcik have more than once cautioned that Level 5 autonomous driving may be decades away, if it ever arrives. Level 5 autonomy meaning no less than a robotic car that would need neither user input nor user controls; able to drive itself at any time, on any terrain, in any place, in any weather, in any traffic condition."


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

It's really tough to figure out which company is the bigger joke LOL


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

By the time cars reach Level 5, robots will have enslaved people to do their bidding.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Tesla is a company that is equally asfascinating as Uber. Automomus vehicles ultimately is savior much like Uber as well.
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/amp/article/4264912-tesla-pivots-oblivion
> "Autonomous driving pioneers like Mobileye's Amnon Shashua and Waymo's John Krafcik have more than once cautioned that Level 5 autonomous driving may be decades away, if it ever arrives. Level 5 autonomy meaning no less than a robotic car that would need neither user input nor user controls; able to drive itself at any time, on any terrain, in any place, in any weather, in any traffic condition."


Level 5 will probably never exist and never be necessary. Level 4 is where no human interaction is needed and no need for steering wheel or pedals.


http://imgur.com/leXgNja


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> Level 5 will probably never exist and never be necessary. Level 4 is where no human interaction is needed and no need for steering wheel or pedals.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/leXgNja


Not exactly.

https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a15079828/autonomous-self-driving-car-levels-car-levels/
*Level 4 _ High Automation

System capability: The car can operate without human input or oversight but only under select conditions defined by factors such as road type or geographic area. • Driver involvement: In a shared car restricted to a defined area, there may not be any. But in a privately owned Level 4 car, the driver might manage all driving duties on surface streets then become a passenger as the car enters a highway. • Example: Google's now-defunct Firefly pod-car prototype, which had neither pedals nor a steering wheel and was restricted to a top speed of 25 mph.*


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a15079828/autonomous-self-driving-car-levels-car-levels/
> *Level 4 _ High Automation
> ...


No, exactly. The only difference between level 4 and level 5 is high def maps. Self driving cars will always have high def maps, making level 5 nothing more than an academic theory, mostly to keep the Tesla story alive.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Tesla is a company that is equally asfascinating as Uber. Automomus vehicles ultimately is savior much like Uber as well.
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/amp/article/4264912-tesla-pivots-oblivion
> "Autonomous driving pioneers like Mobileye's Amnon Shashua and Waymo's John Krafcik have more than once cautioned that Level 5 autonomous driving may be decades away, if it ever arrives. Level 5 autonomy meaning no less than a robotic car that would need neither user input nor user controls; able to drive itself at any time, on any terrain, in any place, in any weather, in any traffic condition."


Apple should buy Tesla. I shouldn't say that too loud. But remember I said it.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Apple should buy Tesla. I shouldn't say that too loud. But remember I said it.


Another couple of weeks and I'll be buying Tesla at the rate it's falling. 
Not sure there's any point in Apple picking up Tesla or anyone else either. Building cars is best left to people who build cars Mercedes Porsche etc. Tesla technology is almost old?
Best just let it die.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Another couple of weeks and I'll be buying Tesla at the rate it's falling.
> Not sure there's any point in Apple picking up Tesla or anyone else either. Building cars is best left to people who build cars Mercedes Porsche etc. Tesla technology is almost old?
> Best just let it die.


Actually Tesla getting very close to a short squeeze.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> By the time cars reach Level 5, robots will have enslaved people to do their bidding.












? Shhh.... let it be a surprise motherfukers think us robots gonna drive them around for free.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> By the time cars reach Level 5, robots will have enslaved people to do their bidding.


I'm thinking 127 years from now.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Tesla is a company that is equally asfascinating as Uber. Automomus vehicles ultimately is savior much like Uber as well.
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/amp/article/4264912-tesla-pivots-oblivion
> "Autonomous driving pioneers like Mobileye's Amnon Shashua and Waymo's John Krafcik have more than once cautioned that Level 5 autonomous driving may be decades away, if it ever arrives. Level 5 autonomy meaning no less than a robotic car that would need neither user input nor user controls; able to drive itself at any time, on any terrain, in any place, in any weather, in any traffic condition."


Nooooooooo!! This article paints a very discouraging picture.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

$190.63


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

What happened to the 420$ share offer to take them private ??
I think Melon should ditch model 3, and just concentrate on the higher end vehicles , with higher profit margins 
Hopefully no bankruptcy in the next 24 months... chapter 7, means no warranties honored, chapter 11is the best way
Solar city- didn't they take all that debt from solar city??


----------

